# new puppy!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

We were at a farm sale on the wknd and someone had brought a litter of free puppies to get rid of. They didn't even stay with the pups till they're gone to answer any questions we might have had. Well, we've been considering getting a dog again (after rehoming 2 high-prey-drive huskies that were not safe with our farm animals) and decided to take the chance with one of these free pups. Sophie is the sweetest little thing and seems to have a fairly easy-going personality so far. She's a border collie mix but I don't know with what. I'm guessing she's no more than 7 wks old. We're all having fun with her and really hope she turns into an all-around great farm dog for us!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww

HOW CUTE!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...so stinkin' cute!  Congrats!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

You are so lucky! I'd never be able to pass that up either. She looks like a collie! Adorable!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

How sweet and precious


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.... :thumb:


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Awe congrats, she's adorable!  i've only gotten a free puppy once, and had to rehome him because he was too "terrier-like" (too much energy, too loud, and not enough focus LOL!) to stay here. It looks like you lucked out with this little girl though, a farm dog alright!  She looks to have a very Aussie face to me, just my opinion.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

You can definitely tell she's a collie  She's an adorable pup!


----------

